# What's Your Strangest Hunt?



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Last year we had a BIG tom working this field. After playing games with him all morning, an airplane buzzed the field flying low which sent the gobbler into a gobbling frenzy before running towards us, ultimately giving us the shot. We couldn't believe it! The tom ended up weighing in a 24lbs with 1.5" spurs! A real giant! Here's the video to prove it!


----------

